# Do these pics look like termites of beetles damage?



## chasqui (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi I have to do a treatment at a house I have rented out, but I am not physically in the area. My tenants sent me these pictures and I am just not sure what they could be. They said they don't know what they are, except bugs. I am contacting companies to get estimates for treatment tomorrow, but I wanted to get insight from this forum simply because I wouldn't want to get a quote for termite work when it is beetles. I have heard termites treatment is more complicated and more expensive than beeltes or any other bug.

I've tried several times to upload the pictures and it doesn't work. please kindly click on my public picasa album and thank you for your suggestions.
http://picasaweb.google.com/108935096474151993219/DeckDamageTermitesOrNot#

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claire88ity (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi i'm in Australia, they don't look like our termite castings. Did you drill or chip away and find the tunnels inside or were they already there externally? Aussie termites will crawl, using their poo to make 'mud' castings/ tunnels on external sides of steel or timber then penetrate wood via a small hole that you generally don't see. All termites detest light. If you found the wood as is, I'd say they're a borer of some kind. I noticed the white insects inside the tunnel in middle pic but couldn't work it out. 
Also, our termites give off a very nce woody smell in their poo. Odd, yeah i know. If you get out one of those white insects, look for ridges on the abdomen (butt) as this will indicate they are from the cockroach family and are indeed likely to be termites.
Hope this helps.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

What part of the country are you in? Location always helps.
Based on the pictures, it appears to be carpenter ants. It may also be carpenter bees-look underneath the damaged wood for 1/2" round holes. Sometimes carpenter bees will also come out the side of wood after drilling their holes underneath. My gut feeling is carpenter ants. 

Ask your tenants if they found dried mud in the wood-if so, then termites become more of a possibility.

If it is carpenter ants, find a company that uses termidor (same advice if it is termites).


----------



## chasqui (Apr 5, 2010)

the house is located in Maryland in the US. There are no perfect wholes.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

An on-site inspection is always better when assessing wood-destroying insects but after looking at the photos again, I believe it is carpenter ants. Even if it is pressure treated wood, carpenter ants will hollow it out for nesting. They don't eat it, just chew and remove it to make a void space. Same with carpenter bees. Termites rarely infest pressure treated wood, unless it has been in the ground for a long time, or is large-dimension lumber and the pressure treating didn't penetrate to the center.

My comments are for the wood visible in the pictures only; obviously I can't see the rest of the deck or the house. Disclaimers! The modern way of doing business. 

Again, I recommend that whoever you hire should use Termidor.


----------

